# New models in-progress



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are some of whats new on my workbench.

HobbyBoss 1/48 scale Ta 152C and 1/32 scale Hasegawa Fw 190D-9.









Huma 1/72 scale Me P1106









Hasegawa 1/48 scale Bf 109K-4, this K-4 is being built as one of the few that was fitted with the DB 605L engine and four bladed propeller.

















And here is a photograph of the fin/rudder camouflage pattern I was attempting to paint.









Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is an update on the progress of the 1/32 scale Fw 190D-9. The wheels have been painted and weathered, the wing has been attached to the fuselage and the wing root seam lines filled in. I did a quick test spray to check the seam line work and discovered some flaws that needed fixing and I used red spot putty to fill in the goofs.









More work done on the Bf 109K-4 too, most of the camouflage paint is on the model now.

















And the little Me P1106 is pretty much finished, I just need to post some pictures of it out at the airfield.









Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looks like it would have been fun to climb in and out of the 1106, eh?
Here's mine from about a century ago:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/luft46/mep1106.html


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Great looking Me P1106 John!
Besides getting into the thing, a wheels up landing might not have been a lot of fun for the pilots either.

More in-progress fun:

Not one, but two Dornier Do335 kits.

















And the very start of the Academy 1/72 scale Me 109E kit, check out the odd molded in detail of the exhaust stacks, they are backwards...no wonder the Germans lost the B.O.B.









The decals are now on the Bf 109K-4.

















Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You know there's a 1/32 Do335 on the way?


----------

